# cost



## highway

Thinking about moving to Brazil, how much is a normal one bedroom apt?


----------



## eduardohmelo

Depends on the City but this website is a good source of information for the cost of living in many cities:

custodevida . Com . br


----------



## crubsc

As the person above mentioned, it really depends on the city where you're planning to go. São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro are quite expensive. Consider paying at least R$1000 (or more...) for 1-bedroom apartment in a nice neighborhood in SP or RJ...


----------

